# Malaga timesharing or no timesharing?



## janej (Jul 25, 2022)

I just purchased airplane tickets for my family.   We are going to fly to Malaga for a week between Christmas and New Year.    There are five of us.   I checked RCI and II.   There are some availabilities but nothing stands out compare to the price and availability on booking.com.    We plan to rent a car and explore the regions.   Is Malaga a good base?   Should I plan a few stops to avoid backtracking?

Many thanks for your help,

Jane


----------



## janej (Jul 25, 2022)

I found a 3 bedroom unit at Alanda Club Marbella for my travel dates.   The resort seems to have good review on Booking.com.   Has anyone stayed there?

Thanks,

Jane


----------



## OLRi2010 (Jul 25, 2022)

Hello Jane - I've heard Malaga is a great area to visit.  I purchased a unit at Macdonald Villacana Resort (now converted to points) but have only used it for trading so far.

I stayed at several Macdonald resorts in UK this year and enjoyed them - so overall I think it is a fairly good resort group in case Alanda Club Marbella (which looks very nice in the photos) doesn't work out for you.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Jul 25, 2022)

Love Malaga. We only visited it on a cruise ship stop, despite having had a t/s week in Estepona at MacDonald Villacana. In Malaga we booked a private tour with Damian of I "heart" Malaga- it was fabulous.

From our week in Estepona, we visited Ronda, the Alhambra, took a day trip from near the resort to Tangiers, and spent time in Marbella. Not sure if we saw Sevilla enroute to the Algarve in Portugal or while we were in the t/s.


----------



## wackymother (Jul 30, 2022)

We stayed at 
*Elite Apartments at Pueblo Evita (#3583) 

*Málaga, Spain 
https://tugbbs.com/forums/javascript:void(0);
For a week a few years ago. We liked it. Our unit was comfortable and the resort was pleasant, with live music some nights and a hoppin' pool scene. Also its own restaurant. 

The area was packed with British expats at that time; I'm not sure how it will be post-Brexit. But we had a nice touristy time.


----------



## Pompey Family (Jul 31, 2022)

wackymother said:


> The area was packed with British expats at that time; I'm not sure how it will be post-Brexit. But we had a nice touristy time.



Still packed with Brits.


----------



## wackymother (Jul 31, 2022)

Pompey Family said:


> Still packed with Brits.



I believe it, but how do they do it? Are they grandfathered in or something?


----------



## Pompey Family (Jul 31, 2022)

wackymother said:


> I believe it, but how do they do it? Are they grandfathered in or something?



Do you mean the ex-pats or general tourists? For ex-pats most would likely have been eligible for a residence permit. For tourists, there's no real impact from Brexit.


----------



## bobpark56 (Jul 31, 2022)

I suggest you check out sites like airbnb, VRBO, and Solaga. We rent often when in Spain and have never had a problem.


----------



## wackymother (Jul 31, 2022)

Pompey Family said:


> Do you mean the ex-pats or general tourists? For ex-pats most would likely have been eligible for a residence permit. For tourists, there's no real impact from Brexit.


The expats. I looked it up.

"Rules for Brits Living in Spain After Brexit (2022)" https://housinganywhere.com/Spain/l...ontinue living,get a special residence permit.


----------



## anng3 (Sep 15, 2022)

Booking dot com has the best rates for hotels, apartments for Spain.  Depending on what areas you want to go to check train routes. Parking can be an issue in Spanish cities.  You don't need a car in Malaga, Granada, Sevilla or Cordoba.


----------

